# Tell Me About This Dog



## 75Duster (Jan 15, 2008)

I am considering adopting this dog from a local shelter. Can anybody tell me about the dog just from the pictures? The shelter has him listed as a pit bull, but that is about all they know about him. Can someone maybe verify this for me or tell me what he is? Maybe a guess at how old he is also. Thanks and anything helps.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yep it looks like a pit to me!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks like an APBT to me. Also the dog looks young. 1-1.5 maybe? Just a guess but he still seems to have puppy features in some of the pics.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a keeper.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute... that is about all you can tell from picts though . I agree looks like a young dog from those picts

Without papers from a reputable source there is no way to tell if the pup is purebred.

Guessing I'd say APBT or APBT mix


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

he looks like a pit. possibly a mix by the long slender looking nose it has but you can never be too sure with pound dogs. but i wouldnt worry about weather or not it was a mix as long as it is healthy!:angel:


----------



## 75Duster (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I pretty much thought the same thing. I guessed about 1 year old and a pit bull or pit bull mix. Even if he is a mix I think I will still get him. To me he is a good looking dog and the shelter says he is very loving and sweet. I have been looking for a new dog since my dog of 14 years passed away a few months ago. I decided to adopt from a shelter this time. It just felt like the right thing to do. Anyways I saw this one and just fell in love. I think I will be adopting him this weekend. Thanks for all your help and comments.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

75Duster said:


> Thanks for your help. I pretty much thought the same thing. I guessed about 1 year old and a pit bull or pit bull mix. Even if he is a mix I think I will still get him. To me he is a good looking dog and the shelter says he is very loving and sweet. I have been looking for a new dog since my dog of 14 years passed away a few months ago. I decided to adopt from a shelter this time. It just felt like the right thing to do. Anyways I saw this one and just fell in love. I think I will be adopting him this weekend. Thanks for all your help and comments.


Keep us posted! I hope everything works out with the adoption!


----------



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

def. a pit and a keeper...great markings on the dog....i would say he looks to be around 7 or so months give or take a month or so.....he looks to be a little bit bigger than my 5 month old pit....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I can see pitbull not sure how pure he is but he sure is a handsome fellow. I would guess his age to be under 2yrs maybe 15month or so. Hope the adoption goes well.:woof:


----------

